# Schrift im Header mit Schnee bedeken?



## Sc4rblooD (23. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

Wollte mal fragen ob jemand sich wohl mit nen guten Schneeeffekt auskennt in Adobe.

habe damals einen Header in C4D gemacht da es aba jezz Weihnachtet und ich den header mit Flash bearbeitet hat wo es schneit (http://www.scarblood-online.de/logo.swf) aba ich es nicht hinbekomme auf der Schrift und den Würfel schnee raufzupacken (http://www.s4d-webspace.de/logo.jpg).

Darum wollte ich mal Fragen ob mir jemand auf der Schriftart und den 3 Würfeln ein bisschen Schnee packen kann als ob es aussieht wenn halt schnee drauf liegt.

Hier das Bild.

http://www.s4d-webspace.de/logo.jpg

Ich danke schon mal im vorraus.


----------



## AKrebs70 (23. Dezember 2005)

Warum machst Du es denn nicht selber?
Versuche es doch mal hiermit:
http://www.photozauber.de/praxis/tutorials/photoshop/08.php

Gruß 
Axel


----------

